# فلنصلى معاً !!!



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2009)

* 


يا رب علمني كيف أرتمي في حضنك. 
أشعر بالاحتياج الشديد أن تحتويني. 
إن رأسي المتعبة وأفكاري المشتتة و قلبـي المضطرب  ويديّ المرتعشة تحتاج لحضنك القوي أن يجمع شتاتي و يطمئن قلبـي.


يا رب أشعر أني وحيد رغم أني وسط الكثيرين. 
أشعر أن الناس لا يستطيعون علاج خوفي وضعفي. 
أحتاج أن أمتلئ بحبك وحنانك، حضورك ووجودك، سلطانك وقوتك.



هبني أختبر احتوائك لي.
دعني أتعلق بك فأنت تنجيني.


دعني التصق بك فأنت تقويني.
دعني أرتمي عليك فأنت تحملني وتهديني يا رب.
وأما عن تجاربى فكلى ايمان أنى معك سأسير فى موكب المنتصرين*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

> *يا رب أشعر أني وحيد رغم أني وسط الكثيرين. *
> * أشعر أن الناس لا يستطيعون علاج خوفي وضعفي. *
> * أحتاج أن أمتلئ بحبك وحنانك، حضورك ووجودك، سلطانك وقوتك.*



استجب إلى صلاتنا يا الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

استجب يا رب

شكراااااااا دونا على الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 أبريل 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> استجب إلى صلاتنا يا الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*أمييين
ميرسى على مشاركتك يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> استجب يا رب
> 
> شكراااااااا دونا على الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك



*أمين استجب يا رب
ميرسى يا كليمو على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة​



*ميرسى يا  حبيبتى  على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

آمين يارب ...استجب، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين يارب ...استجب، وربنا يباركك



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك
 ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*دعني التصق بك فأنت تقويني.
دعني أرتمي عليك فأنت تحملني وتهديني يا رب.
وأما عن تجاربى فكلى ايمان أنى معك سأسير فى موكب المنتصرين *​
*امين ربى والهى يسوع المسيح استجيب
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2009)

> *يا رب أشعر أني وحيد رغم أني وسط الكثيرين.
> أشعر أن الناس لا يستطيعون علاج خوفي وضعفي.
> أحتاج أن أمتلئ بحبك وحنانك، حضورك ووجودك، سلطانك وقوتك.​*


*اللة عليكي يا دونا 
بتقولي كلام حسينة

الرب يتقبل صلاتك 
امين​*


----------



## st.George (11 يونيو 2009)

يا ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح بشفاعة وصلوات امنا العذراء القديسة مريم و جميع الاباء الشهداء و القديسين استجب لنا امين +
ميرسييييى اخت دونا على الصلاة الجميلة +


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *دعني التصق بك فأنت تقويني.
> دعني أرتمي عليك فأنت تحملني وتهديني يا رب.
> وأما عن تجاربى فكلى ايمان أنى معك سأسير فى موكب المنتصرين *​
> *امين ربى والهى يسوع المسيح استجيب
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي يا دونا
> بتقولي كلام حسينة
> 
> الرب يتقبل صلاتك
> امين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2009)

st.george قال:


> يا ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح بشفاعة وصلوات امنا العذراء القديسة مريم و جميع الاباء الشهداء و القديسين استجب لنا امين +
> ميرسييييى اخت دونا على الصلاة الجميلة +



*ميرسى على مشاركتك فى الصلاه معانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

